# The Best Chaos god



## mulletman (Apr 11, 2010)

What Chaos god do you think is the best?
*Khorne* is the God of Battle and Blood, thought to be the strongest Chaos God. His land is a ruddy battlefield, soaked in the blood of vanquished foes.

*Tzeentch* is the God of Sorcery and Change, he is the most powerful Sorcerer of the Chaos Gods and lives in a realm of crystals and labyrinthine structures.

*Nurgle* is the God of Death and Decay, he is known for his plague-bearing Daemons. His land is an immense rotting forest, containing every disease, plague, and virus known to man.

*Slaanesh* is the God of pleasure and cruelty, who steals the souls of those unfortunate enough to be seduced by his Daemons.


Me well *Khorne* all the way:victory:
_*Success is measured in blood, yours or your enemy's*_


----------



## Katie Drake (Nov 28, 2007)

Khorne for the win, mostly 'cause the Bloodthirster is a Greater Daemon of Khorne and Bloodthirsters are basically what sealed the deal for me as far as getting into 40K goes.


----------



## Kale Hellas (Aug 26, 2009)

KHORNE!!!!. 
i have anger issues plus yelling blood for the blood god in the middle of year 11 maths is fun. and who doesn't like to make skull thrones.


----------



## jaws900 (May 26, 2010)

The goat boys for me. Reasons;

1 - The look more awsume than any other god.
2 - most of there followers are half naked women :biggrin:
3 - I like going agianst popular demand


----------



## Iron Angel (Aug 2, 2009)

Slaanesh, the Sex God, and his horde of corrupted dominatrices.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

I would definitely have to choose Tzeentch. Khorne is a close second. Sure, he's got is own breakfast cereal, a throne of skulls and more blood than you could shake a severed limb at. But I just simply appreciate the ways of Tzeentch in some demented way.


----------



## Calamari (Feb 13, 2009)

I chose slaanesh the party god. I imagine him being like the beastie boys in the video "fight for your right".

Nurgle would be my second though, I've had a cough and cold for like 2 months now...


----------



## TheSpore (Oct 15, 2009)

this was hard for me cause i love the ideology of slaanesh but over all tzeench he is the most powerful of the 4 since no matter what things always change and nother ever in life stays the same


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Its weird how they push Nurgle, and everyone says he's the most survivable god to kit your troops out as... yet, when you talk to people... non-one actually likes him, or the Nurgle models... 


Defiantely Khorne. Though I wish that the Bloodthister would get a make-over. The FW ones a thousand times better then the GW one. 

Closely followed by Slaanesh. Simply as the models look cool.


----------



## Baron Spikey (Mar 26, 2008)

Khorne in his former iteration as a God of Blood and Combat (of any sort) who was known for rewarding martial honor rather than now just being a Dark Power of blood crazzed savagery.


----------



## Lord of the Night (Nov 18, 2009)

The greatest Chaos God is the Shaper of Fate and the Changer of Ways. Tzeentch outclasses every other Chaos God because he has the one thing they do not have. A plan. Try to match wits with Tzeentch and you are doomed from the start, and that was his plan all along.


----------



## Khazaddum (Apr 2, 2009)

Has to be Tzeentch for me. I like the whole psychic power blasty nonsense.


----------



## shaantitus (Aug 3, 2009)

Look Left.
<-------
Should be self explanatory.
Kharn is the man and I Endorse his philosophy.


----------



## Rotpar (Jan 23, 2009)

Khorne. Remember: "There is only war" in this setting. Who is the god who benefits from every act of bloodshed? Everyone is serving the interests of Khorne with the possible exception of the tyranids and necrons.


----------



## SkyFyre (Jun 23, 2010)

Khorne is tied up with Tzeentch. Vote for Khorne or Unforgiven and KingdomHearts will tear your soul into peices >


----------



## Captain Stillios (Mar 8, 2009)

Malal God of Despair!!!


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

ill have to say tzeentch you cant beat change



Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## DeathJester921 (Feb 15, 2009)

Khorne Khorne Khorne. Bloodshed and savagery in battle is awesome. It fits so well with the grim darkness of the 41st millennium. Skull thrones also rock.


----------



## Cocakoala (Apr 27, 2009)

Slannesh FTW! Main army is Eldar and I just love the irony.

And Kale Hellas, that sounds like an EPIC idea! Should have done it... Oh well allways year 12 to give it a go.


----------



## High_Seraph (Aug 28, 2009)

Tzeentch
sounds funnier then the rest.
also if ya serve him well enough you get to ask the fateweaver a question and get an answer. of course you get two that contradict each ohter but oh well ask agin in like 10,000 years!


----------



## hijynx (Aug 7, 2009)

In game? Khorne narrowly edges out Nurgle.

Fluff wise? Slaanesh. Born pretty much from the death of an entire race. Awesome.


----------



## Holmstrom (Dec 3, 2008)

High_Seraph said:


> Tzeentch
> sounds funnier then the rest.
> also if ya serve him well enough you get to ask the fateweaver a question and get an answer. of course you get two that contradict each ohter but oh well ask agin in like 10,000 years!


Assuming you live long enough, though if you're asking the Fateweaver a question you probably found out a trick or two, I know of a possible way to tell which one lies. Since it says that one head always tells the truth, and the other always contradicts it. Just throw in a bit of mathematics!

"Oracle of Tzeentch! What is the answer to two thousand plus five thousand!"

"BRRRAWWWWWWKKK! Seven-Thousand!"

I'm really not sure what the other one would say, but yeah. Maybe that'll work. So next time...maybe...you'll be alive to ask again and possibly remember which one tells the truth. Unless of course it means that this is not constant, and that one head (non-specifically left or right) always tells the truth or not...bah!


----------



## AAAAAAAAARRRGGHH (Apr 17, 2009)

The Changer of the Ways is that awesome, scheming bad guy with a plan. The plan usually involves nothing more than plans for further planning but that's what is awesome! 

It's like:
-"Hey Tzeentch, wassup?"
."I have a plan!"
-"Really? What's it about?"
-"It's brilliant! If this plan works out, which it will, it will accomplish my ultimate goal of planning more wickedly scheming plans with which I can conduct more planning and hopefully some scheming too."
-"What does that accomplish?"
-"It provides ample opportunities for me clap my hands together, laughing manically and taunt my pathetic foes for not grasping the true purpose and magnitude of my deliciously wicked planning, plotting and scheming. AHAHAHAHAHAHAAA!!"
-"Okay....carry on then."


----------



## GrizBe (May 12, 2010)

Holmstrom said:


> Assuming you live long enough, though if you're asking the Fateweaver a question you probably found out a trick or two, I know of a possible way to tell which one lies. Since it says that one head always tells the truth, and the other always contradicts it. Just throw in a bit of mathematics!
> 
> "Oracle of Tzeentch! What is the answer to two thousand plus five thousand!"
> 
> ...


Nah.. you just pull the Labyrinth trick with the doors on him.

Ask one of them 'If I was to ask your other hed whcih one of you lies, what would he say?'

Then apply logical deduction to the answer.


----------



## Raptor_00 (Mar 17, 2008)

Captain Stillios said:


> Malal God of Despair!!!


Yes...All hail Malal the Outcast and his greatest warrior Kaleb Daark...er...Be'lakor...


----------



## shas'o Thraka (Jan 4, 2010)

Slaanesh!!!!!!!


----------



## Tensiu (Aug 15, 2009)

Nurgle, as he is the Lord of All and he is a Father for his children. He loves his choldren and protect them from pain and death, and that is why he is the greatest of all four Gods.


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

Khorne - powerful but tedious and one dimensional (the Space Marine of the Pantheon)
Slaanesh - cool concept but the sex angle is overplayed
Nurgle - very good concept; plague bearer models lose it for me

So Tzeentch wins


----------



## bobss (May 18, 2008)

Each Chaos God, each the conglormeration of mortal emotion manifested into sentience within the Warp, are mirrored in present strength by the size of their domains. As one God grows in power, as does their domain, often infringing upon rival God`s and so the endless, never ceasing conflict is begun anew.

Going on this, which I believe in the Warhammer Fantasy Daemons of Chaos Sourcebook, Khorne is the greatest: Leaving his realm to do battle against his brothers himself, flanked by his mightiest Bloodthirsters; I believe his realm within the Warp is reputed to be the largest at the moment. It makes sense: The utter apocalyptic slaughter in 40k and the equally barbarous, though smaller scale conflicts of the Warhammer World.

I think Tzeentch is second, his realm the main rival of Khorne`s, and the greatest rival of the Lord of Battle himself; being the greatest God millenia before, though overcome by the combined might of the other 3, thus shattering his staff, the source of his unfetted, unconquerable power (Blue Scribes search the shards of which, even today)

Nurgle, by process of deduction is third, and being the newest, but reputed to be ever-growing in strength is Slaanesh.

This, is, only a Fluff perspective, and a Fantasy one at that. And by the Ruinous Powers themselves, Dave, Slaanesh is not some cliche for sex, he is the Patron of Excesses, with sex being but one of the more minor pleasures, at that 

Me? Has to be Tzeentch. The rightful heir of the Galaxy  And Lords of Change are sweet.... So what if its a Giant Bird?


----------



## Red Corsairs (Jun 8, 2008)

I used to be a massive Khorne fan when I first got into the game, I have since been through different Chaos God phases as to which I like the most, going from Khorne to Nurgle and Nurgle to Tzeentch, back to Khorne and now my favourite currently being Tzeentch again.

It's wierd I know, but I guess it's all down to what I want to paint really, and Tzeentch allows for some very nice looking and interesting colour schemes in my opinion.


----------



## Stephen_Newman (Jul 14, 2009)

Has to be Tzeentch all the way. The guy was ruler of all the chaos gods, his domain crosses all over those of his brethren (they just cannot see them), he has some of the most awesome henchmen ever (giant mouth guardian, fateweaver and the 2 squabbling heads and the changeling for even managing to lock Khorne out of his own fortress LOL!) and for some reason his main followers like looking like Egyptians (thousand sons) which really appeals to me since I love the egyptians!!


----------



## Ascendant (Dec 11, 2008)

buh buh buh WHAAAT? Nurgle in last place? No way.

By far the coolest of all the gods is Nurgle. Here's why:

Nurgle has a certain appeal to me because he requires upfront sacrifice. All of the other gods seem really obviously great at first. Why wouldn't I want awesome combat mastery, or immense knowledge, or six boobs? Then, down the line, things aren't so great. Suddenly your bloodlust can't be controlled, and your fighting prowess can only be used for mindless slaughter. Your six boobs don't cut it, and even a fist full of drugs and all the space hookers in the galaxy aren't enough to entice you. As for Tzeentch... well just ask the Thousand Sons how well that turned out. 

Nurgle seems the least appealing at first. My body is no temple to begin with, but I'm not seeing how weeping sores are a good thing. Your flesh corrupts, your sense of pain dulls, and you become an engine of disease. And yet, immense power is yours. Your deadened body is now all but invincible, and you can shrug off injuries that would incapacitate a lesser man. The same foul disease that leeches off of your body is incredibly, disgustingly lethal to your foes, and the same rot that gives you strength liquifies the flesh of your enemies. What's more, in the end game, Murgle followers actually seem to enjoy themselves. Nurgle is often portrayed as benevolent and gleeful towards his followers, like a proud parent. His demons reflect this, and they also take to the battlefield with a certain cheer; they just love spreading disease. 
I feel like that in the long run, Nurgle is the best god to worship, and is certainly the coolest of the lot. 


Least awesome? Tzeentch.


----------



## cain the betrayer (Oct 12, 2009)

Ascendant said:


> buh buh buh WHAAAT? Nurgle in last place? No way.
> 
> By far the coolest of all the gods is Nurgle. Here's why:
> 
> ...


you know that that with the 1k sons was a one timer right? most of the time the worst that can happen is that you lose your sanety or turn in a chaos spawn but the latter can happen for followers of all the gods. i remember reading somewhere that khorne berzerker can be very calm outside of combad but dont quote me on that.
still tzeentch all the way for me


----------



## Dave T Hobbit (Dec 3, 2009)

bobss said:


> And by the Ruinous Powers themselves, Dave, Slaanesh is not some cliche for sex, he is the Patron of Excesses, with sex being but one of the more minor pleasures, at that


I was not talking about how they are to themselves; I was talking about how they are most often referenced. As an example:



Ascendant said:


> Why wouldn't I want... six boobs?


----------



## aaron sciarra (Jan 4, 2010)

*tzeench is the best*

dude i back u up all the way! if there was a free for all between the 4 gods then tzeench would shoot all of the others down befor they even got into close combat range.


and also beacause i have a all tzeench daemon army and it recks face!!


----------



## Master WootWoot (Oct 17, 2010)

GrizBe said:


> Its weird how they push Nurgle, and everyone says he's the most survivable god to kit your troops out as... yet, when you talk to people... non-one actually likes him, or the Nurgle models...


In my GW store, Nurgle is a clear favourite amongst people, followed by Khorne. 

My favourite have to be Tzeentch, followed by Papa Nurgle.


----------



## Khorothis (May 12, 2009)

I like Slaanesh because I like the joys of flesh and soul.

However, I love Tzeentch because I can warp said flesh and soul.

Therefore, I can enjoy flesh and souls for eternity, because I can bend them to my will and thus my amusement.

Then again, setting people on fire is an irreplacable fun thing to do, so if I had to vote for a single god then Tzeentch.  Though Slaanesh will rape that quirky bird nerd eventually.


----------



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Slaanesh! Noise marines and bizarre combat drugs for the win.


----------



## Luisjoey (Dec 3, 2010)

Khorne is the first GOD! the true one! because all is fight and conflict! 

"do you hear the voices too?"


----------

